# Portmaster and Haskell ports package creation problem



## aorchid (Feb 4, 2013)

Hello,

I am running 9.0-RELEASE-p5 and the latest portmaster. I continue to run into problems with the haskell (hs) ports and package creation step with portmaster. It is only annoying, as I can install the ports in the end, but I am curious as to why this is happening and if others have noticed. 

For example, installing textproc/hs-pandoc will get stuck with:
	
	



```
portmaster -Hgvd
```
 Many of the hs- ports ask for configure options both before starting the build (which I thought is normal) and during the build which means that you cannot use a log file. Removing the -H flag then allows the builds to proceed. However, many of the ports appear to "get stuck" in the creating a package for the new port step. This can be overcome by leaving out the -g option. Lastly, no matter how many times I build some of the hs- ports the configure options are run each time, and as noted above asked many times during the build for the same port. 

Just wondering if this is somehow expected? I normally don't have this issue with other ports aside from sysutils/bsdstats. 

Thanks


----------



## aorchid (Feb 4, 2013)

It looks like even though portmaster somehow though lang/ghc was installed, it seems that it was not properly installed. I have reinstalled lang/ghc and we'll see what happens.


----------



## pgj@ (Feb 4, 2013)

Unfortunately I (as one of the maintainers) do not use portmaster for updating my ports so I usually do not meet this mistakes.  We are discussing this in email, but I would add just for the record that the problem with port configurations has been hopefully fixed in r311427.

Please if you experience any problems, notify haskell@ in email immediately so we could help with resolving it.  (Or we usually do IRC on Freenode at #haskell-freebsd where we can even be more interactive.)


----------

